# Conveyor or Auger



## neilc (Jan 22, 2002)

Auger or conveyor, which is better?
I need to add a spreader to the fleet and like the idea of the auger and the salt staying in the hopper,
but dealer, older gentleman, feels the conveyor, and its mess, is better, more reliable, and that the augers jamb up more frequently,
so, which do you like better?
and a quick why,
(have a western with conveyor now)
Salts, magic salt, cow salt, etc, salts only,


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

It's been discussed, for me I'll never own another auger.


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

Mark Oomkes said:


> It's been discussed, for me I'll never own another auger.


He's axeing why...


----------



## DeVries (Nov 27, 2007)

The cow salt I'm thinking of is the big blue salt licks. Not sure there's a spreader out there that could spread those unless it's a manure spreader 

That being said a pintle chain is your best bet. A bit of mess to cleanup and a chain to adjust once per season.


----------



## STARSHIP (Dec 18, 2000)

We have only ever owned conveyor spreaders, and have had very good experiences with them. Keeping them properly maintained (lubricated, properly tightened, etc.) is important, but you likely know that already. I've heard first hand from other contractors about issues they have had with augers, so we have been staying away from them at this point.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Ajlawn1 said:


> He's axeing why...


They're better.


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

Do a search on here there are plenty of discussion on them... And since I'm not writing it all out again here's one that I posted from another thread...



Ajlawn1 said:


> Where to start...
> 
> I do have all three brands. I still run my last Salt Mutt in my own truck... I know a nice little operation toward Chitcago and that's all he runs... If you get an after market controller they are pretty much a no brainier with one grease-able bearing on the auger and they work...
> 
> ...


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Ajlawn1 said:


> Do a search on here there are plenty of discussion on them... And since I'm not writing it all out again here's one that I posted from another thread...


Lazy...


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

https://www.plowsite.com/threads/auger-or-drag-chain.158842/
https://www.plowsite.com/threads/auger-or-chain-feed-pros-and-cons.152814/
https://www.plowsite.com/threads/auger-or-pintle-chain-spreader.149450/
https://www.plowsite.com/threads/auger-vs-drag-chain-for-new-salter.143821/
https://www.plowsite.com/threads/chain-or-auger.130867/
https://www.plowsite.com/threads/conveyor-or-auger.112858/
https://www.plowsite.com/threads/conveyor-or-auger-which-is-best-for-spreading-gravel.68559/
https://www.plowsite.com/threads/augers-conveyors-electric-gas.54740/
https://www.plowsite.com/threads/auger-feed-or-convayer-salt-spreader.53305/
https://www.plowsite.com/threads/looking-to-buy-vbox-for-sand-only.177931/post-2399431
https://www.plowsite.com/threads/need-feedback-on-10ft-swenson-stainless-hydraulic-spreader.174404/
https://www.plowsite.com/threads/spreader-advice.170723/
https://www.plowsite.com/threads/new-steel-castor-vs-snowex-sp7550.163758
https://www.plowsite.com/threads/v-box-spreader-options.150530/
https://www.plowsite.com/threads/need-some-serious-advice-please.180602


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc. (Jul 5, 2019)

cwren2472 said:


> https://www.plowsite.com/threads/auger-or-drag-chain.158842/
> https://www.plowsite.com/threads/auger-or-chain-feed-pros-and-cons.152814/
> https://www.plowsite.com/threads/auger-or-pintle-chain-spreader.149450/
> https://www.plowsite.com/threads/auger-vs-drag-chain-for-new-salter.143821/
> ...


No Helixx?


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Fourteen Contracting Inc. said:


> No Helixx?


The OP did not ask "Conveyor or Helixx" - try to keep up.


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc. (Jul 5, 2019)

cwren2472 said:


> The OP did not ask "Conveyor or Helixx" - try to keep up.


Maybe he doesn't know how much more augery they are. He should at least have the facts!

https://www.plowsite.com/threads/snow-ex-new-helix-salt-spreader.177084/


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Fourteen Contracting Inc. said:


> Maybe he doesn't know how much more augery they are. He should at least have the facts!
> 
> https://www.plowsite.com/threads/snow-ex-new-helix-salt-spreader.177084/


Spoken like a true salesman - send me your resume, I'll see if I can push it through.


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc. (Jul 5, 2019)

cwren2472 said:


> Spoken like a true salesman - send me your resume, I'll see if I can push it through.


Was too lazy to make one after I graduated so I just started a business


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Fourteen Contracting Inc. said:


> Was too lazy to make one after I graduated so I just started a business


Probably for the best - the commute would have been a real ***** anyway


----------



## Mike_PS (Feb 28, 2005)

let's stick to the discussion, please


----------



## Dieselplow82 (Dec 18, 2013)

Pintle chain over auger hands down


----------



## neilc (Jan 22, 2002)

wow, lookey at what I started , , , 
axing about chains and ogers,
thanks for all the leads,
now to google fu some He-licks


----------



## FourDiamond (Nov 23, 2011)

Auger is better IF you clean them every time after you use it. Augers are very unforgiving if you leave salt in overnight. Less moving parts, less mess in the box of the truck. We have snow ex units (auger) and western units (chain) The two items listed are our observations,.


----------



## neilc (Jan 22, 2002)

cwren2472 said:


> , , , lots


thankyou

and yous too


----------



## neilc (Jan 22, 2002)

truck has snow prep, 17 ford f350
if electric (chain or oger) 
does battery and or altenator need upgrading?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Shouldn't, the battery might need to be replaced.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

FourDiamond said:


> Auger is better IF you clean them every time after you use it. Augers are very unforgiving if you leave salt in overnight. Less moving parts, less mess in the box of the truck. We have snow ex units (auger) and western units (chain) The two items listed are our observations,.


Biggest issue I have is the inability to increase flow using a door/gate. Yes, volume can be increased somewhat by speeding the auger up but that's it.

I've never had to shovel out a conveyor chain as much as the one auger I had. It had nothing to do with cleaning it out after each use.

So I disagree that an auger is better.


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

Mark Oomkes said:


> It had nothing to do with cleaning it out after each use.


Sooooo what did it have to do with...


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Ajlawn1 said:


> Sooooo what did it have to do with...


Being an auger driven flaming piece of ****.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Auger sucks. Slow. Easy to jam. Hates damp or wet salt.


----------



## Lone Wolf Ent (Oct 18, 2006)

I have 4 conveyor, and 2 auger spreaders. The electric auger spreaders are fine for salt, but don’t work well with sand/salt mix even with a vibrator. The gas and hydraulic conveyor spreaders will spread anything we dump in them, and are a lot faster too.


----------



## neilc (Jan 22, 2002)

thanks all for the participation,
wound up buying a stainless electric snowdogg, with the pintle chain,
used it once since, salt only, seems good now that we have the deflectors adjusted,


----------

